# anyone experience heaviness in chest?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone experiencing heaviness in chest/body? for the past two weeks, ive felt a need to breathe deeply to get a good breath. its not a difficulty to breathe per se, but just im noticing myself breathing more. It also feels heavy in my chest, but no chest pain. It tends to happen when I am sitting up, walking, standing, laying.. I am on Synthroid and I take daily selenium, fish oil, vitamin d3, ca/mg/zinc, and vitamin c supplements.


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

i get that, needing a deep breath, heaviness in chest w/o pain, but i don't know why either.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like anxiety to me.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes same here.
I have gotten to the stage where the palps have eased off a lot, but if I hurry for any reason, or walk up stairs or hills or carry something, then my chest feels quite tight and heavy.
I definitely feel the difference then, its ok when I'm sitting about.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you keep a log of your labs - look to see where you are.

I find if I am too high in my free's I can experience tight chest. More when I was on anti thyroid medications than on replacement.

Definitely as I came down from being hyper.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

I am Hyper and definitely have that. Especially when moving around or bending. It's not anxiety ..its when I'm not even thinking about it.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

its definitely not anxiety. had a hashitoxicosis episode and i was anxious the whole time. I dont feel that anymore. The heaviness may be due to hypoT symptoms or the Synthroid im taking. I dont know.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It may be a sort of anxiety you've never experienced from moving thyroid levels.

In my opinion moving thyroid levels cause alot of different anxiety symptoms.

There will come a time when you are dialed into your medication - until then any movement in thyroid levels can cause an assortment of symptoms.

smellie, you are moving hyper and they more hyper you get the greater the intensities of your anxiety. Because your initial labs were fairly close to normal by adding T-4 replacement meds it is going to likely make you hyper or close to it.

Keep up on your labs and stick to a dose before changing without a lab or you will drive yourself crazy trying to dose yourself.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's anxiety as well. No telling what your preconscious is thinking.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i also suspect food intolerances. Can i be hyper with just one symptom? i have no palpitations, diarrhea, nervousness etc that comes with it. Plus hypot symptoms can occur with hypert symptoms as well. And i just dont "feel" anxious at all. Might be a subconscious thing


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

and also, the med has helped tremendously in other areas such as pain, aches, and fatigue!! so definitely, ive made improvements. just havent found sweet spot.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I experienced this when I was overmedicated - along with anxiety - it's awful! Hope you get it figured out soon and get to feeling better.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

nikki - how could you tell you were overmedicated and what did your dr tell you?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Physical symptoms and lab testing will confirm if you are over medicated.

Smellie - I say it's time for you to have a lab as you are having so many symptoms. If you adjust your medications before having labs drawn you will never know for sure.

Your initial labs were so close to normal when you added 25mcg of T-4 replacement, you likely can be too high in the range now. Your doctor prescribed due to your symptoms, not your lab ranges. Now you are having opposite symptoms which means you went over the line of what your body needs.

I can't recall your last lab date - give it 4 weeks and re-lab because of your symptoms.. If your doctor won't approve it then go to www.healthcheckUSA


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> nikki - how could you tell you were overmedicated and what did your dr tell you?


I started having MAJOR anxiety, insomnia, chest tightness, weight loss, hair falling out, and the list goes on. I'd gone to my doctor and he did a thyroid lab panel that showed a TSH of 0.02. (Keep in mind that the lower the number, the MORE thyroid meds/hormones are in your system) Things calmed down once my TSH moved to around 2.0, which took a long time to find. It was a bit mysterious, but taking a lower dose of Tirosint (geltab) worked better for me because I wasn't absorbing the tablets consistently. A lab test at your doctor's can tell you if this is the case for you!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

nikkij0814 said:


> I started having MAJOR anxiety, insomnia, chest tightness, weight loss, hair falling out, and the list goes on. I'd gone to my doctor and he did a thyroid lab panel that showed a TSH of 0.02. (Keep in mind that the lower the number, the MORE thyroid meds/hormones are in your system) Things calmed down once my TSH moved to around 2.0, which took a long time to find. It was a bit mysterious, but taking a lower dose of Tirosint (geltab) worked better for me because I wasn't absorbing the tablets consistently. A lab test at your doctor's can tell you if this is the case for you!


Hi Nikki, i was going to ask my Dr to prescribe some Tirosint to try- read about them a few Days ago and was hoping they would help reduce hair loss.
No anxiety but chest tightness and hair loss are my main gripe right now.


----------

